# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Contributi enasarco su fatture emesse

## CED SS

Salve, seguo la contabilita' di un agente di commercio. Nel rilevare una fattura fattura emessa fatta al mio cliente, ho qualche difficolta' nel rilevare l'enasarco ache perche' l'incasso di tale fattura e' al netto sia della ritenuta che dell'enasarco. 
Se gentilmente mi potete dare una mano a contabilizzare detta ritenuta enasarco vi sono grata

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Qui trovi la soluzione. 
Saluti

----------


## CED SS

si scusa ma ho difficolta' nell'accedere dove tu mi hai indicato perche' non son iscritta. se riesci tu a dirmi come posso contabilizzare l'enasarco ti sarei grata. ripeto la dita che seguo e' una sas rappresentante di commercio. per le fatture di provviggioni attive che emette calcola l'enasarco ma in contabilita' non so come indicarle anche perche' mi e' sembrato di leggere che la parte di enasarco in fattura va mandato a un conto indeducibile, da scaricare poi successivamente in sede di dichiarazione di redditi. il fatto e' che devo rilevare l'enasarco perche' il programma di contabilita' e' impostato in questo modo in quanto poi l'incassa di tale fattura e' la netto sia della relativa ritenuta che dell'enasarco. un altra cosa, per quanto riguarda anche la ritenuta subita poi te la porti in diminuzione quando rilevi l'irpef? grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Nelle societ&#224; di persone (S.n.c. S.a.s.) la ritenuta ENASARCO viene rilevata inizialmente in Dare di un conto patrimoniale denominato ad esempio *Enasarco c/ritenute subite*. Essendo i contributi Enasarco oneri deducibili dal reddito IRPEF dei soci (ricordo che si iscrivono all'Enasarco solo i soci illimitatamente responsabili, quindi tutti i soci della collettiva e solo i soci accomandatari della accomandita semplice) illimitatamente responsabili, essi vengono assegnati agli stessi a saldo parziale del debito della societ&#224; per gli utili da assegnare.  
A P.D.  
1) all'atto della rilevazione della fattura per provvigioni, avremo: 
D Crediti verso clienti
A Provvigioni Attive
A IVA ns/debito 
2) all'atto della rilevazione dell'incasso della fattura emessa avremo: 
D Cassa (o Banca c/c) 
D Erario c/ritenute subite
D ENASARCO c/ritenute subite 
A Crediti verso clienti 
2) all'atto dell'assegnazione ai soci illimitatamente responsabili avremo: 
D Socio A c/prelevamenti
D Socio B c/ prelevamenti
A Enasarco c/ritenute subite 
A Erario c/ritenute subite 
Nella sostanza i soci si vedranno pagati gli utili in parte in contanti e in parte sotto forma di cessione di crediti previdenziali ed erariali. 
Saluti

----------


## kennedy08

Se l'agente e'  una societa' di capitali, invece, non v'e' possibilita' da parte di soci, di godere del beneficio-enasarco, ne' la societa' e' obbligata a versarne quote. Ma, in ogni caso matura e viene ad essa liquidata, dall'istituto, una quota annualmente.
E' un ricavo:
Crediti V/Enasarco
a 
Proventi diversi
giusto?
grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Gli agenti che operano in forma di societ&#224; di capitali non sono iscritte alla gestione Previdenza dell''ENASARCO, ma solo alla gestione Assistenza. Il contributo regressivo per scaglioni *&#232; a totale carico della ditta preponente*, che lo rileva come costo d'esercizio nella propria contabilit&#224;.  
Nella contabilit&#224; dell'agente non vedo nessuna registrazione per il contributo di assistenza.  
Saluti

----------


## kennedy08

> Gli agenti che operano in forma di società di capitali non sono iscritte alla gestione Previdenza dell''ENASARCO, ma solo alla gestione Assistenza. Il contributo regressivo per scaglioni *è a totale carico della ditta preponente*, che lo rileva come costo d'esercizio nella propria contabilità.  
> Nella contabilità della preponente non vedo nessuna registrazione per il contributo di assistenza.  
> Saluti

  Infatti non e' per il contributo ma per la  successiva  liquidazione del FIRR.
Mi chiedevo se la preponente deve registrare annualmente la maturazione del credito  che a fine mandato si vedra'  liquidare.
Sono proventi diversi o ricavi?
grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

S&#236;, per gli agenti che operano in forma di societ&#224; di capitali che percepiscono tali importi in sede di cessazione del rapporto di agenzia, si tratta di componente positivo del reddito d'impresa, da appostare nella classe A 5) del conto economico. In senso conforme al presente trattamento si &#232; espressa l'Ammistrazione finanziaria con la C.M 50/E/2002. 
Faccio notare che l'uso del verbo *percepire* identifica come momento fiscale per la tassazione, quello di materiale erogazione all'impresa agente.  
Da un punto di vista civilistico, considerate le possibili esclusioni dall'obbligo di erogazione, riteniamo possa configurarsi una possibile asimmetria tra trattamento civilistico e trattamento fiscale del FIRR in capo alla societ&#224; agente.  
Saluti

----------


## kennedy08

Grazie, Lei e' sempre generosamente esaustivo nelle sue risposte!

----------


## CED SS

Grazie tante e' stato molto chiaro, grazie ancora

----------


## Sergione

> Gli agenti che operano in forma di società di capitali non sono iscritte alla gestione Previdenza dell''ENASARCO, ma solo alla gestione Assistenza. Il contributo regressivo per scaglioni *è a totale carico della ditta preponente*, che lo rileva come costo d'esercizio nella propria contabilità.  
> Nella contabilità dell'agente non vedo nessuna registrazione per il contributo di assistenza.  
> Saluti

  Buongiorno,
mi scuso se l'argomento dovesse essere già stato trattato, ma non ne ho trovato traccia.
Considerando che dal 2012 per le società di capitali c'è stato un aumento del contributo Enasarco dello 0,4% e che tale aumento è dovuto in misura paritetica da agente e ditta preponente, nella registrazione dell'incasso delle fatture con le trattenute Enasarco, dove posso inserire il suddetto contributo? Dovrebbe essere un costo ma sto cercando di capire in che tipo di mastro posso inserirlo.... grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno,
> mi scuso se l'argomento dovesse essere già stato trattato, ma non ne ho trovato traccia.
> Considerando che dal 2012 per le società di capitali c'è stato un aumento del contributo Enasarco dello 0,4% e che tale aumento è dovuto in misura paritetica da agente e ditta preponente, nella registrazione dell'incasso delle fatture con le trattenute Enasarco, dove posso inserire il suddetto contributo? Dovrebbe essere un costo ma sto cercando di capire in che tipo di mastro posso inserirlo.... grazie

  Se è come sembra una ditta individuale il contributo a carico dell'agente va annotato come "Prelievo del Titolare" essendo onere personale ex art. 10 Tuir.  
Sul sito c'è un'apposita lezione di ragioneria sul tema disponibile per utenti abbonati.

----------


## Sergione

> Se è come sembra una ditta individuale il contributo a carico dell'agente va annotato come "Prelievo del Titolare" essendo onere personale ex art. 10 Tuir.  
> Sul sito c'è un'apposita lezione di ragioneria sul tema disponibile per utenti abbonati.

  no, si tratta di una società di capitali

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Allora trattandosi di società di capitali e essendo correlato all'attività di produzione dei servizi propenderei per B 7).

----------


## Sergione

Grazie mille della consulenza.

----------

